# New grocery store



## paint2ski (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad I found this forum. Hopefully I can help answer some questions as well as find answers to important questions.

I am looking at bidding a job painting a new grocery store (Sheet Metal, Ibeams, Trusses.) I will research products from SW and see what the specs are on the job. Meanwhile can anybody devulge some info on what kind of scope of job this will be for me as a 1 man show. I can maybe hire some subcontractors. But I usually always work by myself. 
I love taking on jobs that are big and some that I am scared of. However since others will be relying on me to finish on time I would prefer to know if this is something I should even consider. If a crew is necessary how many will get the job done most quickly and efficiently?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

If you don't know the answers to these questions you should move on to the next job. Obviously, a grocery store is not a one man job, you need a crew of experienced guys that can get in there and knock it out in short order or you will not finish on time or make a dime.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

paint2ski said:


> Glad I found this forum. Hopefully I can help answer some questions as well as find answers to important questions.
> 
> I am looking at bidding a job painting a new grocery store (Sheet Metal, Ibeams, Trusses.) I will research products from SW and see what the specs are on the job. Meanwhile can anybody devulge some info on what kind of scope of job this will be for me as a 1 man show. I can maybe hire some subcontractors. But I usually always work by myself.
> I love taking on jobs that are big and some that I am scared of. However since others will be relying on me to finish on time I would prefer to know if this is something I should even consider. If a crew is necessary how many will get the job done most quickly and efficiently?


Thats something only _you _can make the call on. Without knowing the scope of work, timeline etc, how can we possibly help? 

_But, _if its the ceilings, walls and all steel doors, I would think its more than a one man gig. As you get more info, keep us posted and maybe we can help. :thumbsup:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm a machine-even at my age, and I wouldn't tackle a grocery store by myself.


----------



## paint2ski (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replys, I am gonna pass on this one. Too big for me and to hire IC's would be way more that a competitor can bid this one for.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

What is the size of the store?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I know a company that can git er dun REAL cheap using subs :whistling2:


----------

